
Ask HN: Email client alternative to Nylas N1? - sreenadh
I am currently using Nylas N1 and I did see some alternatives last month. I decided to try them after I was done trying out N1. Well, now I cannot find the links and I think my browser messed with my bookmarks ;). So, kindly list the alternatives any of you are aware of. I did check all the links on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;alternativeto.net&#x2F;software&#x2F;n1&#x2F;, but no good.
======
grinich
If you have feedback about N1, I'd love to hear it! :) You can post here or
always email me directly. (I'm the founder/CEO.)

~~~
luctus
Hi! I'm looking for alternatives too, mainly for two issues:

1) I can't insert inline images 2) My emails are not being marked as read in
server, so it's a mess when I go to my iPhone...

~~~
MagisDing
Try Canary Mail [http://canarymail.io/](http://canarymail.io/), snappy and
beautiful. And its slack channel is quite robust (not like Nylas, please
forgive me) although there only two people in its development team.

~~~
grinich
How do you think we could improve the Slack room? We currently have 2253
people there, so it's usually quite busy. It's free to join here:
[http://slack-invite.nylas.com/](http://slack-invite.nylas.com/)

(The mark-as-read issue has been fixed and we're working on shipping support
for sending with inline images. Gmail didn't have this for about the first 6
years.)

------
jharohit
I tried polymail(no imap support for months), Airmail (no link tracking or
read tracking,oddly slows my mac,lot of small bugs, UI felt sluggish), apple
mail(haha - next one), outlook (too skeumorphic on mac + too heavy + no swipe
gestures)

Went back to N1 now - so i guess i am not much help. Sorry mate.

------
thakobyan
I use Polymail and love it so far. It's fast, has a great UI and syncs very
instantly. [https://polymail.io/](https://polymail.io/)

